# Winter Classic Jan 7th and 8th NORCAR / Austintown Hobby



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

We will be running Jan 7th at NORCAR then Jan 8th at Austintown.

Classes for awards:
VTA
USGT
F1
WFT-R
17.5 TC
17.5 1/12

Points for each day's results will be added up on Sunday the 8th at Austintown and awards will be given out for the top 3 in each class.
You must run both days to qualify for an award.

25.00 first class
10.00 each additional

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...45777056.36426.100003549554109&type=3&theater


----------

